# PVC Valve



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

do you know where is the PVC Valve located in a 1998 Nissan Maxima?
I'm having a hard time finding it.

Thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

PCV...not PVC

also, not to sound like a dick, but do u really know what ur looking for? a pcv valve is pretty hard to miss


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

nismo_maxima said:


> do you know where is the PVC Valve located in a 1998 Nissan Maxima?
> I'm having a hard time finding it.
> 
> Thanks



Look at the intake runners - In between the intake manifold and the throttle body, there will be a hose that drops down to the pcv valve... hard to miss - 4 - 5 inch hose.


----------

